# Why do girls dislike the GTI?



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

ok, im dying to get a GTI. but, why is it that every girl i've told that to, couldnt stop telling me how ugly that car is. why is it that girls seem to dislike this car so much? any girls in here have opinions on this? or have any of you GTI owners had girls comment you on your GTI?


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

its kinda ugly..stock its hideous!!thats why...modded its nice!! =D


----------



## .:Reckless (Jul 24, 2001)

The same think happend to me. Now i am also curious to know why.


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

see, i think the GTI looks wicked nice stock. when i see one i say "damn, thats a nice car." but when a girl sees one she says "who would ever buy one of those?"


----------



## mepatmac (Jul 22, 2001)

TINT IT...
my girl hated my car...
then i tinted it..
she says it looks more manly...
oh yeah
the neuspeed exhaust helped too!!!
~paT~


----------



## converge (Dec 11, 2000)

get a jetta and you'll have all the girls tell you how gorgeous it is!


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by converge:
*get a jetta and you'll have all the girls tell you how gorgeous it is!








*[HR][/HR]​well, i drive my sister's jetta quite often and have experienced the girls in envy and i love how the car drives, but i cant get over my feeling of that being a chick car. sorry jetta owners. i like the jetta, but the GTI is so much more my style.


----------



## poopy_pants (Aug 10, 2000)

my girl hates hatchbacks, but loves the integra. Fortunetly the jetta too.


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

I think the mkiv gti/golfs look pudgy. Sometimes I think it looks ugly








However I get a lot complements from girls. They all say my car is cute.

Jeff


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Weird, my G/F wants a GTI!!*


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by t r o p i c:
*I think the mkiv gti/golfs look pudgy. Sometimes I think it looks ugly








However I get a lot complements from girls. They all say my car is cute.

Jeff 
*[HR][/HR]​maybe they just think youre cute.


----------



## Orphan264 (Jun 4, 2001)

I gotta admit, a stock GTI doesn't look as fun as it actually is. Most of the girls I know don't go for Hatchbacks anyway... I, however, find it to be a cleanly designed, sporty looking, uniquely practical car which always makes me smile when I drive it, and can be modded to look like a lot sportier...


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by donmoses:
*oh a sedan is a girl car now? freaking IDIOT*[HR][/HR]​i didnt say sedan, i said a jetta. modified jettas look real nice, but in stock form, i do think that it looks like a chick car. dont mean to offend anyone. to each his own.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Oops not the "Jetta is a girls car" again! On another note, who gives a sh_t what car girls like. No Im not gay! But my g/f will flat out tell you that a car doesnt get you the girl. And if it does she is not the girl you want.
BTW She wants a silver Golf.


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

I have had a bunch or girls say my GTI is cute!







Maybe it's the color, but oh well!


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by MRP2001GTi:
* And if it does she is not the girl you want.
*[HR][/HR]​Hehehe, 
I found that out from experience


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

i dont really care about pickin up girls with my car. i also dont believe that works, from experience.


----------



## Tporter1 (Aug 27, 2000)

when I bought my golf all the girls I know wanted a ride in it, they loved it. its the guys that think its silly, but thats another story 
I love it, and thats all that matters.


----------



## albuht (Nov 15, 2000)

girls loooove my car. they're always sayin how cute it is. they call it the batmobile.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

look at all the "Sedans" that look nearly as good as the jetta... they arent "girl cars" but they also cost 40k+...
=D


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

My girl tells me my Jetta is really nice, but she thinks a Golf/GTI is cute. Hmmm...she also wants a GTI.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

i got crazy props from chicks on my gti when i had it.
drop it about 1.5" add some 18"S and tint the PISS outta it.


----------



## orieatvt (Apr 11, 2001)

all the better if chicks dig jetta's.


----------



## Svrgti (Mar 25, 2001)

I know a girl who drives a GTI 1.8T
Not sure how much she liked her car tho.....


----------



## BostonGTI (Sep 6, 2000)

Here in boston, ma... The golf and gti and jettas are chick cars.... i got mine because of the 1.8T...

mike


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

GTis get the "oh that's just a hatchback".
Jettas get the "oh that's just a chick car".
General opinion sucks. It's better to ignore it than to try to figure it out.


----------



## GTiBob (Oct 20, 2000)

The truth is.... the Jetta is a girl car because girls like MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The ones that aren't money-crazy see through the Jetta and can accept the Golf because it doesn't look like it costs more than it's really worth. BUT VW OWNERS KNOW HOW MUCH THE JETTA REALLY COSTS. We know. And most of us won't tell girls. And most girls don't care enough to ask. So the girls who like the Jetta for the underlying reason that it's cute and looks like its worth money that's in the owners pocket because he didn't spend it are all the gold-digging ones that I don't want anyway!!! HA HA HA! My car rocks.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

Hey my cousin Jill has a GTI!







Hers isnt very stock though lol. So far she has the whole Oettinger kit,Mak Energy rims,custom sound system,some racing seats(dont know which ones),full new suspension and springs,and a panasonic cd player,tints,and borla exhaust. Oh and also she bought a Futura Yellow one







She wanted a Jetta but really liked the GTI. I got her the metal floor mats for her GTI and she loves them,also i realized she got a 2.0 badge on her rear hatch and I asked her why she has that on there and she said so sum1 who wants to race her and thinks all she has is a 2.0 when under the hood is a hooked up vr6








-Paul
-Paul


----------



## Terragen (Jul 5, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by BostonGTI:
*Here in boston, ma... The golf and gti and jettas are chick cars.... i got mine because of the 1.8T...
mike
*[HR][/HR]​I wasn't aware that in boston VWOA was buying up extra Celicas and Sunfires and selling them as "golfs" and "jettas"


----------



## onedub (Mar 3, 2001)

I buy cars that impress me not chicks but hey suit yourself. I am with the if she likes me because of my car she can go stuff it crowd. As a side note this also ties in with the general public driving jettas turning up their nose at your "golf". CLUELESS!


----------



## Circa69 (Jul 14, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by MRP2001GTi:
*... who gives a sh_t what car girls like. No Im not gay! But my g/f will flat out tell you that a car doesnt get you the girl. And if it does she is not the girl you want...
*[HR][/HR]​exactly
most of the girls I have dated don't care about my car one bit, one complained about the road noise in the Z28
I love the "innocence" of the dub. A GTi doesn't get a second look (just another poser hatch) until it crosses the line first then all the other GUYS check it out. Cars dont get you girlfriends (usually) they get you gearhead friends.


----------



## DanisLittleWagen (Jul 5, 2001)

I am a girl, and I prefer the GTi to the Jetta. I always have. I love the MKI, MKII and especially the MKIII GTi. When the IV's came out I was a bit disappointed. I think they made them look less agressive. I think the rounder body, especially the front end made the car look wimpier. When I saw the Greedspeed GTi, with the Jetta front on it, I went insane. It did away with the non-agressive front end. 
I don't know why other girls don't like the GTi, but I know that it is often the case. Then again, maybe I feel differently because I am not a typical girl. I race and work on my own car!!
Hope maybe this helps some.


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

Why do you think most guys don't drive cabrio convertibles.
The only mutual is the Jetta.
I have no idea why


----------



## trizzin4u (Jun 28, 2001)

THE ANSWER: GIrls just don't like short stumpy things...


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

If you want to pick up girls (or ones shallow enough to date you for your car), buy a Mustang.








I'm not saying it isn't nice to get girls looking at your car, but it's doubtful that a girl will ever date you because of the kind of car you drive. In fact, most _people_ don't even know the background behind GTIs anyway.
[edit--spelling]


----------



## Mancini (May 31, 2001)

Thing is dudes.. Girls don't go for the car, they go for the guy in the car.
Come on, do you think that because you've got a 2-3k car modded like **** that you're gonna score every second night? that's bull***!
You look good, you get chicks. You look good AND have a GTI, you get even more chicks. 
But you look like a dork and have a GTI, or whatever else, you score with a carwhore that wants your money.
Sorry to disappoint some people here, but that's the way it is.


----------



## GonnaGetAGTI (Jul 25, 2001)

I'm a chick, and I'm getting a GTI. Soon! I've been in love with them ever since a guy friend of mine bought a '98 a while back. Every guy I tell that to is like "Sweet - that's an awesome car!" (Almost) every girl I tell:
a) doesn't know what they are, and when i point one out, they kinda do the "oh yeah, that's um, nice, i guess" thing
b) doesn't really care
c) thinks they're ugly
Why this is, I don't know, and don't care. I've found that anyone who knows anything about cars typically appreciates the GTI for what it is. Anyone who doesn't just doesn't get it. And unfortunately, there are more guys who get it than girls. 

[This message has been edited by GonnaGetAGTI (edited 07-27-2001).]


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

I bought my car after I met my girlfriend and was considering the golf. 
I like the extra practicality of the Jetta and the extra bit of class, even though I know the GTI is lighter.
Once I showed her the wolfie (which I had my eye on for months) she was like... oooo lala.
She was also surprised when I told her I love her Focus Wagon.
But the whole reason I bought the car was the 1.8T that I knew could push over 200 hp no prob.


----------



## RsayO (Jul 16, 2001)

GOTTA GET A CORRADO!!!


----------



## SkyCriesVW (Nov 29, 2000)

one reason i looked at a gti for the first time was a friend of mine said gti's make her horny!!!!!


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by dermass:
*



i didnt say sedan, i said a jetta. modified jettas look real nice, but in stock form, i do think that it looks like a chick car. dont mean to offend anyone. to each his own.

Click to expand...

*


> [HR][/HR]





> jetta = sedan


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

WTF! Most girls like my GTI. I've received a ton of compliments. Of course, most also have no idea what the car is about. I'm thinking maybe they like the color. Whatever. I couldn't care less about why they do or don't like it.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

3 girls have just randomly said my gti looks cute, or "that is the kinda car I want." Makes me feel good. When I tell the girls that I got it cause it's fast as well, they look at me like I'm crazy. I guess I am a little bit nutz.


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

Guys seem to like the GTI a lot more than girls.
I've had one that said it was ugly (but she drive a hundai accent, ha! So i got the last laugh)
Many girls have said, that's a nice car.
And one girl said I stole her car







(she wanted one really bad)
BUT MY SISTER SAID IT LOOKED LIKE A METRO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
And her boyfriend said it looks like a Civic!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## vw12vr6 (Mar 4, 2001)

Dermass----GET A F*&^%# GTI!!!!!!!! I'm tellin you....who cares what the chicks think and i gaurantee that if u lower it tint and get some nice 18's.....ahem along w/ a TV!!!!!!! then the chicks will melt in their panties.....hehehe.....u get the gti ill get the jetta then we can trade off and see what happens w/ the chicks.....ok? OK


----------



## Terragen (Jul 5, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by AVANT:
*
And her boyfriend said it looks like a Civic!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*[HR][/HR]​maybe if you took those 'TYPE-R' stickers off....


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

I havent yet had a woman say they didnt like it. Usually they say its 'cute'







I'll take what I can get








-mike


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by AVANT:
*And her boyfriend said it looks like a Civic!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*[HR][/HR]​From the side it looks kinda like my 1984 CIvic Si, but bigger and smoother


----------



## dorkgirl (Jun 11, 2001)

Am I the only girl on this forum?? Good god. I drive a 2000 Golf GLS. When I was car shopping, I was driving everything. I drove a Jetta and a NB and a Golf, and I fell in love with the Golf. The hatchback has more character, IMHO. Plus, in the town where I live, a million yuppies drive a million Jettas, and they're oblivious. And all the Golf and GTI drivers wave to one another.








People stop me all the time and tell me, "That's a sexy little car!" Or "That's a hot ride!" *blush* Yeah, I know.








I like Jettas just fine, but I LOOOVE my Golf.


----------



## 1.8TGRL (Nov 12, 2000)

I have a 2001 GTI 1.8T. I love it to death, and it is the only VW that I wanted. I prefer GTIs to Jettas....I mean so many people have Jettas. I don't know..if "your" girl doesn't like your car...then she shouldn't be your girl to begin with. The GTI is the best!!!








What's next boys?


----------



## Pkjr703 (Jun 5, 2001)

Every girl I have talked to about my car, and those who isee on the road love my car... so I dont really know where most of you say they think its butt or whatever, maybe it where your from...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Oh and I forgot, why does my g/f want a Golf? Well ever since I started letting her drive my car her poor ole Toyota Corolla has just been sitting in the garage. Im serious, I dont think its been started in 3 weeks. You want the girl to like your GTi? Let her drive it.







(if you dare)


----------



## adamant (Jun 26, 2001)

Cuz girls want a back seat that actually has some room in it...
"...some place uncomfortable"
"you mean like the backseat of a volkswagen?"
"nah man..."
heh
[This message has been edited by adamant (edited 07-27-2001).]


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Feb 8, 2001)

Girls LOVE the rave green paint!


----------



## SoNSo1 (Oct 2, 2000)

I think the Mk IV GTI is too tall at the rear making it look like a minivan. Slam it and it'll look better. Or get a Mk III GTI, it looks much nicer IMHO.


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 25, 2001)

Girls dislike GTIs because GTIs are ugly. Same goes for most other hatches out there. If you really want girls to like your ride, get a Jetta. Haven't seen a single girl who does not think that Jettas are cute (especially the new ones).
But really, do you care if a girl likes your car or not? Your car by itself won't make her start liking you, nor will it get her in your bed.
Just get a GTI and be happy with it.


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by trizzin4u:
*THE ANSWER: GIrls just don't like short stumpy things... *[HR][/HR]​LOL.








Boston must have completely different demographics than Baltimore. I've NEVER seen any girl Golf drivers save in the Cabrio which are pretty much all female and the very, very occasional MKII. Let's admit it. The Golf has a face only a dad could love. The first time I showed my car to my friends, the guys unanimously loved it and the girls unamiously thought it was ugly. The guys were fawning over the engine, brakes, switchblade key, etc, etc while the girl's didn't have a clue.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

I dunno, every girl I've run into says "its cute". Oh well...


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by Y2kSI:
*Your car by itself won't make her start liking you, nor will it get her in your bed.
*[HR][/HR]​Unless the car is a Ferrari.


----------



## 7.62 (Jul 25, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by Jay24:
* Unless the car is a Ferrari.








*[HR][/HR]​True, but then it is just your money, that made you so "popular". Ferrari is just an indicator that you have a lot of it.


----------



## boostingwolf (May 14, 2001)

For those who say that girls dont go for cars , you are sooooooo wrong. Maybe not all girls, but most do. We live in a society that $$$ rules. Who ever has the most $$$ has the most chics, like it or not that is the way it is. Try driving a beat up clunker and cruise a hot spot and tell me how many girls you could pick up.(i am sure a lot less than the guy in the Ferrari). The reason girls dont like GTI as much is becouse for some reason they think they are a lot cheaper than a jetta or passat. They have no clue toward performance, comfort, or anything else other than the more expensive the car the more they like it. Jettas they like, Audis they love, but BMW they will die for. To prove my point get two guys that look more or less the same, put on in a Gti and one in a BMW and ask a girl who they prefer.The trick is when you find a girl that likes you for you and not anything else, you better do anything you can to keep her, becouse they are hard to find. But we cant blame them, If I had a choice between a nice looking chic in a GTI or a nice looking chic in a Ferrari,(I dont even have to answer this!).


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

must be those suburban chicks...


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by Connie:
*A girltold me my car looked like a mini minivan







What the hell does she know anyways








*[HR][/HR]​I got the "I've never been in a station wagon
before" comment when I took a friend (who's a
girl) to lunch. I almost kicked her out
right then.







OK...not really, but I bought
my car cause it's what *I* wanted.
The sales figures alone prove that the Jetta
is _by far_ the more popular car, so I'm
not surprised that women (as well as men) tend
to like it better.
I love my unique car....and some girls DO like
it too. The sales woman that showed me my car
when I went to pick it up was a...well...obviously
a woman (and a cute one too) who said she was
waiting on her new GTI.


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

This is why girls don't like the GTI... It's the image.








This is traditionally a "boy racers'" car. It's not particularly targetted at women or more mature or family oriented males. Who cares if they don't like it. Most people, like myself prefer a Golf or GTI especially because the girls don't like it. Go buy a Jetta.


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by boostingwolf:
*Who ever has the most $$$ has the most chics, like it or not that is the way it is. Try driving a beat up clunker and cruise a hot spot and tell me how many girls you could pick up.(i am sure a lot less than the guy in the Ferrari*[HR][/HR]​That's just ghetto. Driving around and around in a nice car trying to pick up girls on the street? OMG.


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by U n i o n 0015:
*If you want to pick up girls (or ones shallow enough to date you for your car), buy a Mustang.








I'm not saying it isn't nice to get girls looking at your car, but it's doubtful that a girl will ever date you because of the kind of car you drive. In fact, most people don't even know the background behind GTIs anyway.
[edit--spelling]
*[HR][/HR]​No doubt. You'd be surprised how many womens heads turn when I'm rolling in my parents V6 convertible Rustang...


----------



## Black T (Jul 12, 2001)

Most Americans still look at hatchbacks as budget mobiles. I put a Kamei grill on my car for a meaner look and my girl was disappointed that it wasn't cute anymore? Granted the Golf is not the meanest looking car on the road, but it is one of the better to ride in and any girl with any amount of class will definately notice that.
I have a friend who just got a red Trans Am with the LS1 and I asked him if he was getting alot of chicks because of it. He said yes, but all the wrong ones.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

I remember when i was car shopping, i printed out a picture of a GTI and showed my parents.. they all said it was ugly. I showed my girl she said it was ugly. I showed my cousin he said it was ugly but since it was so small witha 6cyl it was probably fast. (People think it weighs like 2000lbs or something). In reality I wanted a gti, and ended up with a jetta


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

Gman-ae, 
Nice car but what happened to your antenna?


----------



## fastscutr (May 4, 2001)

GTI
1. closest thing to a BMW M Coupe I can afford.
2. I've only had compliments from women on it(especially when they see the interior)
3. Hatchbacks kick a$$
4. This car has one of the nicest looking butts out there.
Jetta
1. 9 out of 10 woment would prefer to be stranded on a desert island w/ this car
2. Chicks dig it (THIS IS A VERY GOOD THING)
3. Hard to find yours in a parking lot amongst all the other Jettas
4. Chicks dig it
My conclusion: I bought my car for myself, I wanted the GTI
Oh yeah, it has been proven that driving a Ferrari and the like shrinks your testicles.
When I first tell girls that I drive a scooter, they usually laugh. But then they see it and want a ride


----------



## Tofudebeest (Aug 17, 2000)

hey... my girlfriend drives a GTI, and loves it! pity she hasn't chipped it yet though (1.8T)


----------



## 2001JIV1.8T (Jul 9, 2001)

lets face it...girls dont look at guys unless they drive benzos or something...but the hell with them...i love my jetta....and i still get in girls...so who cares what they think..lol


----------



## Big-GTI-Guy (Jun 14, 2001)

Not a single person hasn't been shocked to death by my car. (including myself) Most people look at it and figure, Eh, it's a Golf, it's cheap, it's slow... I ususally correct them, making aware that it's in fact, a GTI. This dosen't seem to sway them any bit...
When they get IN my car, I get the "woah, that's leather?" then the "wow, the dash lights up like that? Cool!" And I save the best for last... When I hit the accelerator, then it's "Holy (#*$ this thing is (#*$ing FAST!" By then, 9 out of 10 are converts.
As for girls... Outside they figure it's another hatch, but once inside, they thing it's "Cute" or "Cool", but it's usually a compliment on the dashboard colors. Oh yeah, another big winner are the "Oh-$h!t" handles, everyone is AMAZED that once let go of, the retract slowly. Sometimes I wonder if I drive around a bunch of stoners.








And FYI, I thought the GTI looked wussy, and had NO INTEREST in it. I wanted to test-drive a Jetta... The salesman said "Just drive the GTI first, and tell me what you think"....... 10 minutes later I came back asking to where to sign, and if I could drive it home.


----------



## tsand (Dec 8, 2000)

I've never had a negative responce from any lady about any of my rabbits/golfs. The general consenses is "CUTE". The other night I'm driving around the city and I pull next to a Silver GTI with tinted windows. The driver rolled downed the window and gave me a thumbs up. It was a female. She started asking me questions about mine. It was great. Ladies look even sexier when they're driving GTI's because you don't see it that often.


----------



## tsand (Dec 8, 2000)

girls think my GTI is cute


----------



## 4DoorSleeper (Jul 16, 2001)

GTI...Roller Skate..GTI...Roller Skate..GTI...Roller Skate...now which one did you say is which?


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by veedubinla:
* jetta = sedan
*[HR][/HR]​gee thanks. i know a jetta is a sedan. but what i was saying is that not ALL sedans look like chick cars to me. just the jetta. so heres an equation. jetta= one kind of sedan sedan=many other cars than just a jetta.
oops, two equations.


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

retard


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by Sivtecbmx:
*Dermass----GET A F*&^%# GTI!!!!!!!! I'm tellin you....who cares what the chicks think and i gaurantee that if u lower it tint and get some nice 18's.....ahem along w/ a TV!!!!!!! then the chicks will melt in their panties.....hehehe.....u get the gti ill get the jetta then we can trade off and see what happens w/ the chicks.....ok? OK*[HR][/HR]​theyll melt in their panties if i get a GTI, but theyll boil if i get a jetta. but no, i want a GTI so thats what im gettin. but no tv you fiend!


----------



## GLXXX (Dec 17, 2000)

Sounds like a bunch of nerds to me. If you want a date, get a new personality, not a new car.
"It's not what car you have, but how you pimp it." - me


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

Because it doesn't have the emblem *BMW* stamped on the car...


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by GLXXX:
*Sounds like a bunch of nerds to me. If you want a date, get a new personality, not a new car.
"It's not what car you have, but how you pimp it." - me

*[HR][/HR]​ok, ill clarify again. i didnt start this because i wanted to know which car id get more chicks with. i just was wondering why it seems that all girls hate the gti. i was just wondering what it was about the gti that makes it so unappealing to girls. despite the fact, i love the gti and its what i plan on getting.


----------



## dermass (Mar 21, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by donmoses:
*retard*[HR][/HR]​umm, ok. thanks for your input. retard.


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

I get lots of guys that love the car, and girls that think its cute, just as others say. But when they get inside, their whole perspective changes! Beige leather? Heated seats? WOAH!!! Thats what I get allll the time! Now that its dropped and on 18's, everyone takes a second look! Matchstick red is a flashy color, especially in the sunlight. Its funny how when I got the car, a friend of mine with an Eclipse didnt wanna race me cause he'd been spanked by GTI's before! I love the car because its different. Down here....EVERYONE has a Jetta. So that makes GTI's stand out that much more! Oh, and you gotta love the sound of the turbo!!!


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

My G/F loves my Golf, plus all of the rear hatch room to screw around in when we fold the seats flat. Fold the seats in the jetta and you cant go from laying to sitting without knocking your head... in the golf you can for the girl on top position






















Tyler


----------



## ninaf (Jul 2, 2001)

I am female. I have a gti. It is the first car I looked at. I love it. I love it for lots of reasons. I do find it very annoying that this car appears with more naked ugly chicks than the jetta. Naked ugly chicks doesn't sell me car parts or the car. 
For the boys that think that a nice car gets you chicks... ponder if those are the chicks you want to get. =)


----------



## rein (Jul 11, 2001)

I am a girl and I LOVE my GTi. I have LOVED them since I first noticed them about 6 years ago







I think they are the BEST looking cars on the road, short of a BMW. I LOVE the hatchback look, the front end, EVERYTHING!! I am into cars more then any other girl that I know tho







I can't wait to get some mods for it, and LOVE to read and learn new things about my car!! In short..Cool gilrs know that GTi's 0WNX0R J00!!


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

I say this, get GTI, then get a girl that will love you and your GTI. I'm sure there is one for you.
Me myself drive Jetta, but I'm a family man now, nevertheles, I hear a lot of "I'd be happy to ride in your car" when I go thru espresso every morning.


----------



## astrecat (Jul 25, 2001)

Okay, so I'm a girl, and I'm going to add my two cents to this thread. You know that old saying, "it's what's on the inside that counts"? I thought it was rather appropriate. Girls care about what kind of personality you have - what's on your inside. (some) Girls also have the same perspective on your car. Granted, we may be attracted to a hot exterior, but if there's nothing to back up the original attraction, it won't last, and it won't get you anywhere. 
Girls aren't going to get on you just because you have a tight car. It may be an initial incentive, but won't get you very far. As for the $$$ - do you really want someone that is only attracted to you for money? I personally would want someone who cares for me as a person, and if they share my love for cars - well, aren't I lucky! BTW - hatchbacks are cute.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

UGLY UGLY UGLY......NOT!!!!


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

I'm a girl and I love GTi's!!!
now the boyfriend on the otherhand... him and his dad think that the GTi looks like a modern day gremlin


----------



## dieselgrrrrl (Jun 13, 2001)

what girls are you guys dating/hangin' out with??
not that i don't love my own car to death, but the fact of the matter is that i'd have gotten a gti if i had had the funds. ...it's just that i'm driving my car to the ground... thinking about the sedan feature for my "professional" life in the future.
...and other bs like that.
also, i chose my car bc i got it pre-owned bc of limited funds yet it was an incredible deal and in incredible condition.
gti's are awesome... i can't deny that i'd not be mistaken for another average female jetta-owner if i did have a gti.
drive it proud!


----------



## dcguy (Jul 18, 2001)

1) Girls just don't get it because they don't have the same need to be unique and original (their cars DON'T define them like cars do for men).
2) It's true that women wind up marrying a guy that reminds them of their father. Well, how many fathers drove anything other than a typical 4-door sedan? For men it doesn't matter. But a girl likes a car (or likes a guy that drives a car) that loosely resembles what their father drove (e.g., 4 doors and a trunk).
That's my theory.


----------



## JKD (Jun 13, 2001)

Strange but when my gti rolls through, all the chickees want to suck my dickee. So i let most of um do it. But I got mines because its a fun car to drive and pleasing to the eye. Plain and simple. My ex chick left me out of the blue, way back when(no gti). We reunited recently, now she wants me back...go figure. In response to the original post, dude, i would say the popular female concensus is, thumbs up on the Gti. 
werd.


----------



## ninaf (Jul 2, 2001)

oh god.. grow up.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

Hey I have a 2000 cyber green GLS New Beetle and its really my moms but I have my permit and drive it around town when we have to run errands or something or if I just wanna go 4 a drive we go and ill be getting it fully at 17,I also spend my hard earned money on its mods. Anyways at my school I dont giva fu*k what anyone says about my car. One kid asked me why I drive a f*g azz car? I asked him why do ya think that? His only reason was cause they have a budvase,hmm smart kids at my school. Anyways there is a senior (now graduated) at my school whose friends with my best friends sister and this kid was supposed 2 be getting a fully loaded red gti!!!!! schwweett! Anyways his friends apparently said to him that its a gay car and he shouldnt buy one cause he would be made fun of! I was laughing when I herd them tellin him that stuff in Autos 1 class. Anyways guess what he bought???? A used 96 camaro. Ahh dumbazz! See thats whats wrong about society today alot of people base cars on sex'z. Ill drive my NB no matter what cause I love it lol. Id love to have a GTI or Jetta but just love the stlye of the new beetle so ill stick with it. 
-Paul


----------



## IGOVW2 (Jul 21, 2001)

I looked at the car last Sept. I wasnt even to interested at the time, thought to myself..."IT is kind of ugly". Then I took it for a ride,,, and OMG!. I fell in love. I asked to deal with the guy on the price... he laughed and said, "there are no deals on these, you leave and another guy will be right behind you ready to buy it" So I bought it, there was a black one coming in on a truck that evening... I had my name put on it. Since then..I never looked back or regretted my purchase, and my wife even loves it, especialy when she gets to drive it. Peace.


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

I've had the GTI's MkII,a III and now a IV.
Nothing but compliments, even from a few of my friends that still swear on Detroit Muscle.And my G/F's love it.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

All this love for the GTI makes me want to go give mine a well deserved bath.


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

quote:[HR][/HR]Originally posted by donmoses:
*retard*[HR][/HR]​My thoughts exactly.. Who cares what your "girl" or anyone else thinks. If you need a car to get women to look at you, you've got more important issues..


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Around here, Golfs/GTIs are very rare. Jettas are everywhere, as in most of the rest of the country. I have only seen maybe three late model GTIs in the last two years, and two of them were being driven by women. I have seen perhaps a dozen Golf IVs, (plastic hubcap edition) and every one of them had a woman behind the wheel. So I never would have guessed that women thought the hatchback was ugly. I like the looks of my sedan, and I really like the fact that cops just don't see a green Jetta. To each their own. 
-GP


----------



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

This is a pretty funny subject. I think the GTI is pretty cool looking and very clean. My last car was a Corrado, and I've gotten more flack from the drive a chevy type people than women. Most women who've seen my last two cars aren't too impressed but who cares. Everyone who's ridden in both cars thinks their great cars that haul a--. So, it's not really people's faults they don't seem to like our VW's, it just they've never driven one or been in one. Performance over perception! 0 to 60 in 6.8, top speed 140. Is that not enough to get most peoples attention? If not, get off your high horse!


----------



## fly gti (Jun 16, 2000)

Well I have to say that I love My Car. When I showed it to a girl form office that I had a crash on, she din't like it at all. Maybe because of the color. It's futura yellow. Now she calls it a happy car. She has a volvo. When I started talking about seling my GTI and getting the S60 T5 volvo, she said "what you are going to do without Your happy car? I love him do not get rid of him please!"


----------



## dygoro (May 21, 2001)

4 pages of nonsense.
are you all trying to figure out exactly what cars girls like by a few random comments you've encountered?
this all adds up to a load of crap when your finished doesn't it?


----------



## MR.X (Jul 25, 2001)

If you what a chick magnet try a Black M3.


----------



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (MR.X)*

who cares what girls think of your car?
-andy


----------



## toast (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (ltnflvr)*

you guys gotta find some real girls. my girl loves my car and so did my last one. maybe you guys live in the burbs or something. i could see how chicks who's parents drive SUVs or their pop gotta mercedes or something wouldn't feel the gti. here in frisco, when you got a little hatch that goes quick, got heated seats, and nice leather, the girls i've met are all about it. it went over even better when i lived in buffalo. 
and if the girls like to drive like the own i got now, they're even mor about it.


----------



## J4 VR6 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (dygoro)*

Sup,
I think girls like Jettas more because:
(A) Jettas have bums. My girl likes nice bums.
(B) DA JETTA IS BETTA.


----------



## JettJagwar (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (J4 VR6)*

why do girls hate GTis?
cause the vr6 doesnt come w/ auto 
...sorry, you ll have to settle for a girly turbo 4 cylinder








and thats that.
D_J


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (JettJagwar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why do girls hate GTis?
cause the vr6 doesnt come w/ auto 
...sorry, you ll have to settle for a girly turbo 4 cylinder








and thats that.
[HR][/HR]​Since when did turbo cars become "girly"? 
It's bad enough to use generalizations. But please, use some that are somewhere in the neighborhood of being accurate.


----------



## dieselgrrrrl (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (J4 VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sup,
I think girls like Jettas more because:
(A) Jettas have bums. My girl likes nice bums.
(B) DA JETTA IS BETTA.







[HR][/HR]​LOL








btw...driving auto and being a girl isn't always synonymous...


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

[girl] gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/girl]
i am a girl and the only reason i'm not drivin a gti is that the golf was more in my price range. gti next! 


[Modified by Erynne936, 11:40 PM 10-1-2001]


----------



## Cmefly! (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

its small and round, not a good combo in a girls mind, once they get in afeel the power of a gti and the handling most girls qwiver (well the cool ones anyway) at first site of a corrado ive seen girls strip but never on a gti, personally I get aarroused at site of either but thats beside the point. Really who cares what girls think, we all know its amazing! and when modded girls change their mind. Speaking of girls changing their mind why is that most girls change their mind with their underwear I just don't get it! silly females!


----------



## dygoro (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Cmefly!)*

girls in general do like the jetta here in america
Im not sure if its the same in europe
why? its just an american thing
girls here also prefer clean shaven guys
not as important in europe
one can only theorize why this is so

personally I prefer a golf and Ive got a beard
neither catches the eye of your average american chick
but then again Im not into average girls
thats right


----------



## lyz2828 (Oct 1, 2001)

*pleeese guys!*

um, girl here.







Lurves GTIs. Owns GTI.







puts GTi on the track.








you need to find _real_ girls


----------



## MAGTI1.8 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: (BostonGTI)*

you think? Most people I see driving the GTI in Boston are guys....


----------



## YKK (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: pleeese guys! (lyz2828)*

No way.... All the girls i know love my GTI.....








Once a girl on a jetta row down her window and told me i got a nice car....!!!!
You guys most be kidding.....Our GTI is much cuter then any integra or civc hatchback....


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

take a girl for a ride in your car at night. turn the light blue dash lights on and all the girls love your car. then give it gas and they love it even more.


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (dermass)*

I havent had 1 girl tell me they didnt like it. Most of them think its cute.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (SnowbrdrVW)*

Most girls I know...if they know what a GTI or Golf is...like em. I think another thing is most of the GTI owners here, understand the now-european idea of "hatchback = performance model of normal car". I know its not true in every case, but hatchbacks are supposed to be cheap speed...but here in the USA, until just recently the Hatchback had been relegated to the role of "bottom of the line car", so lots of people think the Golf must be some 10,000 pos. I bet 9 out of 10 people who don't know much about dubs would never consider one could cost over 20K. Thankfully seems like the hatchback idea is coming across the pond...with the ZX-3, GTI, Civic Si, etc etc etc.
ps: I think they is dead sexy


----------



## JettJagwar (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Elbows)*

amen...
add to that the fact that most girls dont drive manual transmissions, and the vr6 gti doesnt come in auto...the fact that they cant drive it makes them insecure, so they hate it.








no disrespect intended by my last post... i have yet to find any girl that doesnt like my car. i knew one girl at school that would "forget" where she parked every week, so we would drive around the lot looking for her PoS accord. and of course with heated seats and some drum n bass set on full body massage, u know she was in no hurry to find her car...
D_J


----------



## bczride (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

Man I wonder the same thing I want a new 25th but my wife thinks they look like Whoop cars!! God I wish I can get her to understand!! hehehe dangit!!


----------



## denS (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (bczride)*

because the hatch door is too heavy for them


----------



## ultimaniac (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

well, i think that's the general concept of hatchback cars.
personally i don't like the look of it b/c it looks short or missing something (the protruding trunk, of course).
no matter how you mod it, it's rear is ugly.


----------



## JettJagwar (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (ultimaniac)*

as i was saying, most americans cannot appreciate hatchbacks. the golf is the #1 selling car in europe. 4/5 of the best selling cars in europe are hatchbacks... americans prefer less usable trunk space. maybe if the golf was less fuel efficient and based on a truck platform, with wheels that blow out @ 58mph it would sell better in north america.
D_J


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (JettJagwar)*

I haven't read through this massive thread but I'd like to post my observation. I'd say there are about 50% as many Golfs here than Jettas. And of the Golf/GTI drivers, I'd say 80% of them are women.


[Modified by uv23, 11:47 AM 10-4-2001]


----------



## vdubchick92 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (uv23)*

This has got to be the funniest thread I have read so far. I should send this stuff into Seventeen Magazine....great material


----------



## jettagal2 (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (GTI Man)*

I dislike it because I just don't think it's a nice looking car.







It looks like a box to me and it's not attractive at all, to say it's cute? ewwww!







It's a guy's car and you don't see many girls driving them, we look better in Jettas


----------



## Tsudz (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

I can't tell ya' - my g/f tells me that I drive a station wagon all the time - she even had the gall to tell me it was a, gulp, 'grocery getter'...I'm thinking about dumping her...
Anyhow - I love driving when she's trying to put her lipstick on, downshifting and watchin' her head bounce off the headrest...now that's comedy!


----------



## rccar111 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (jettagal2)*

Haaa it is funny...'cause girls in Japan and Taiwan love their hatchbacks. Most of the girls I know there drive a hatch. They think hatchs are cute. (don't disagree) My own girlfriend gave me the choice of either getting the PT Cruiser or GTI...so of course GTI!!!! American cars just don't cut it for me. I'm loving it!


----------



## jettagal2 (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (Tsudz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't tell ya' - my g/f tells me that I drive a station wagon all the time - she even had the gall to tell me it was a, gulp, 'grocery getter'...I'm thinking about dumping her...
Anyhow - I love driving when she's trying to put her lipstick on, downshifting and watchin' her head bounce off the headrest...now that's comedy![HR][/HR]​Now that's mean!!







Shame on you...lol


----------



## dieselgrrrrl (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rccar111)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My own girlfriend gave me the choice of either getting the PT Cruiser or GTI...so of course GTI!!!! American cars just don't cut it for me. I'm loving it![HR][/HR]​gave you a choice? wow. so she would've dumped you if you didn't get either one? dang... what if you didn't happen to like either of them?
anyhoo, i love gti's. when i grow up i'm gonna have 2 cars...an S4 and a gti vr6.
edit: the reason why i didn't get a GTI myself is bc i'm at that pivotal point in my life where i'm graduating/looking for work...i dunno what i was really thinking but i was concerned about the sedan thing making me look more responsible, professional? bah. 
*e


[Modified by dieselgrrrrl, 2:48 PM 10-4-2001]


----------



## 2dubs (Oct 17, 2000)

*Re:*

had escort... got girlfriend (not connected, obviously)








got mustang... kept girlfriend








got GTI... married girlfriend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
she loved it so much she bought a NB.


----------



## Dubster (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (2dubs)*

As for the reason that this was posted, it seems pretty clear to me that it is really all about aesthetics. The GTI can look very "cool" but the lines are not particularly easy to follow. They tend to be more abrupt than a coupe or sedan. I would be willing to suggest that both a coupe and a sedan are more attractive. When someone really enjoys the look of a hatchback, it is normally because they see the form that follows function and appreciate it for what it is. I don't see how this would be any different for men or women. Most people who like hatchbacks like them because they are somewhat quirky looking and very functional. The lines of the Corrado are quite different. It is much more squatted and lengthening in its appearance. As a result, more people like the look of it than that of the Golf/GTI but the Corrado is definitely less functional and is considered to be more of a coupe. I personally fell in love with the hatch when I bought a '76 Rabbit for my first car. Everyone else thought it was lame but I was simply amazed with the cubic feet of cargo that I could carry AND I was getting 40 mpg on the highway! Personally, I don't know what it would be like to NOT have a hatchback. Hell, as far as I'm concerned, the M Coupe is a hatch... heheh.....


----------



## xkickflip (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (fly gti)*

when I got my Black 97 Jetta GLX, I was just like hey practical car, decent gas mileage (was in a blazer hehe), and it's fast and fun to drive plus it looks pretty cool. Didn't think anything of it, except that I loved it..
Then every girl that asked what kind of car I got when I mentioned I got a new one was like "oh my god! I *love* that car!!!" I was like wow, I had no idea







I dunno about the "cute" comments at my car specifically but I do hear that as a description of them a lot.
Now I have a Black 2001 Jetta WE and I get just as many comments plus the "I love the blue dash lights!" comments. My friend Julie loved it and then rode it in and was like wow this car's fast, I wanna drive it!!!
More so than that I get tons of crap from a lot of my guy friends, mostly who don't even have nice cars.. (and actually it's not so much just directed at the Jetta as to VW's in general.. they just don't know poop about nice cars is all hehe) doesn't bother me though, I love the Jetta.. I like the Golf/GTI a lot too, just always been more into the jetta, don't know exactly. I'm looking for an A2 car to roll in this winter to save my new car.. wanted a GLI, maybe I'll hookup an A2 GTI so I can have a Jetta & a GTI!








- Cove


----------



## xkickflip (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (GTIGuy01)*

GTIGuy01:
I was showing a girl friend of mine that pic of your car because I love those wheels and was saying I may get em next year. I sent her the link to your pic and her first response was "cute"







hehe
By the way looks good!
- Cove


----------



## T34C/GTIpilot (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (xkickflip)*

I've received many compliments on my car from both guys and gals.. just the other day a cute blonde came up to me and asked me to pop the trunk to check it out. She was sooo into it, I tried telling her about similar compacts (being the helpful, open-minded guy that I am) and she wouldn't hear of it (she thought wrx's are ugly). Said her parents would buy her a new car if she got all A's (college girl)--and she wanted a Golf/GTI! She was driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee and knew how to drive 5-spd. If I didn't have a girlfriend I would have let her test drive my car all day!


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (T34C/GTIpilot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've received many compliments on my car from both guys and gals.. just the other day a cute blonde came up to me and asked me to pop the trunk to check it out. She was sooo into it, I tried telling her about similar compacts (being the helpful, open-minded guy that I am) and she wouldn't hear of it (she thought wrx's are ugly). Said her parents would buy her a new car if she got all A's (college girl)--and she wanted a Golf/GTI! She was driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee and knew how to drive 5-spd. If I didn't have a girlfriend I would have let her test drive my car all day![HR][/HR]​you could always pass her along (i'f she's willing ) to all us singles guys out there


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

When I first bought my car, all the girls said "oooh! I love your car! It's so cute!!" Then I slapped on some 18's and modded the crap out of it. Not so cute anymore


----------



## Inevw (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

not's not that they don't like the car, they don't like the ricey drivers thougts about his car, thinking that he's driveing around town in a indy car. Maybe some girls just don't like buying a volkswagen because they are more into just getting in a car and going to there party like hopin and get there, rather then hopin hop out and then run into the car to leave because you thought the party wasn't fun and then you beat on your volkswagen all the way home, and race some kid in honda after you drop her and get a 200 ticket and then you don't have any more money because with the ticket and the car payments your just a broke guy with a hat in your hand.


----------



## vwgolfer (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (steez)*

My lass had a Golf GTi as her first car, and loved it! How lucky am I!!? She digs my Golf!


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

i didnt like the pictures i have seen of them but when i saw the gti in person...omg!!!







i was totally amazed. i was also thinking about getting one. but not sure between a beetle, a jetta, and gti...still thinking about it. my ex boyfriend drives one. its an awesome car. i didnt like it at first but its was pretty nice when i saw it in person.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: (turbo~dub~girl)*

i think girls like hate hatchbacks. period.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

From what I've noticed, most people don't like Jettas/Golf unless they know something about it or have ridden in one. When I got a Jetta, all the girls were wanting a ride or saying how awesome that was.


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Senna 1.8T)*

wow...so far i never got one bad comment from girls about my car








they seem to really like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meLsDuB (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

i'm a girl and i think that the gti is an awesome car. my boyfriend is on his second gti (he had a '95 and now he has a 2002). it looks more sportier than the jetta or the golf ... and i think it's cute


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Seems like you're hanging around with the wrong type of girls... where pick up trucks are probably their preference!... Almost 80% of the girls I've socialized with love the GTI!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

I have never had any bad comments about my GTI. Matter of fact I have had so many compliments its incredible.
I have had tons of people come up to me and either ask me about my car or tell me how nice it is.
A couple of weeks ago I was at Dunkin Donuts. I'm getting out of my car and this dude who just stepped out of a new Mercedes Suv comes up to me and is ranting and raving about how nice my car is. 
A week after that I was at my Uncles gas station. I was sitting in the shop talking to the guys when i see this lady walk up to my car, start talking to my uncle and then sticks her head into my window. A few minutes later my Uncle came in and I asked what the hell that was all about. He told me that the lady said that my car was so nice and that she just had to see the inside of it. 
I have had many people i my apartment building come up to me and compliment me on my car.
I could go on and on about all the compliments I have received. I can't recall on negative word ever said to me about my car.
Sheesh, I've had mad girls come up to me talking about my car. I dont know where you live...but well you know.
Point is a stock gti is not ugly....far from ugly. One of the nicest stock cars in its class and even out of its class.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dj tanner (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JustinVW)*

welllll
last tuesday night, a bunch of us went down to pittsburgh (20 min drive) to chill out....
in my car, there were 4 girls, one of whom i have a crush on and one who likes me, but i dont like her the same way. anyways when the girl i have a crush on comes in the car, she's like "damn this is such a cute car"...and when i turned the lights on, she was like "oh my god they're blue!"







at least she got the color right, the girl that likes me always said they were purple. 
anyways, compliments own







especially the compliments coming from the girl you have a huge crush on...heh. *giggling like a little girl*
my cousins have a jetta....and well, its just a jetta. they dont get head-turns like i do. but of course mine is modded a little. 
justinvw, nice stories man


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (dj tanner)*

"Nice lights! I love purple"
"Get out of my car biznatch!"


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (JustinVW)*

i havent really had any girls tell me my cars ugly.... girls like the gauges a lot, some like how my car sounds, and dublicious (i think thats her vortex name) told me she thinks GTi are sexy cars... and yea shes pretty damn hot. i guess it just depends on who you ask. same thing goes for my camaro. some girls think its the most gorgeous thing theyve ever seen, then others think its old, smells funny, and is too loud. to each his own i guess.


----------



## 2002GTIVR6 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Why does it matter what woman think about the car their the ones missing out let them drive their calvaliers and escorts ill keep my UGLY car


----------



## Black_Magic (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you could always pass her along (i'f she's willing ) to all us singles guys out there[HR][/HR]​







Exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (vertigobora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Weird, my G/F wants a GTI!!*[HR][/HR]​Ditto!


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (greenveedubb)*

When I got my gf she was absolutely in love with my stock golf. She loved the interior lights the most. She just thought it was great.
I'd let her drive it and she'd go crazy (a good crazy, if you know what I mean *wink*)


----------



## Chomp On This (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

hahaha i saw a wicked hot girl in a Red GTi 1.8T with montes the other day, we played a little catchup n sh*t...to bad i had to stop for gas


----------



## TheModSquad (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

I have heard that from chicks too. But I get tons of looks from lots of people, male or female, in my GTI. Maybe it's the Rave Green and the Montes that make it look kinda' sharp to them. 
If you want chicks to dig you for your car, get a mid-size BMW or Mercedes in mint condition or brand new. I was in L.A. a few weeks ago and a friend and I went out for a drive in his used SL 300 MB with the top down. I felt like I was a rock star with all the looks and play we were getting from females while driving that thing! I was like _Man, this car is GOLD!_


----------



## type1 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

"oh no!!!!! why??.... i like the old ones....why??!!!" ...(jetta wagon)......


----------



## Andy (1.8)T (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

My girlfriend always says how ugly and stupid golfs and GTIs look, and I dont know why but im glad I have a jetta


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Andy (1.8)T)*

As a female, I have to say I love all VW's. I appreciate more the ones that I look at and see that some one has put qutie a bit of work into it.
Ive seen some really hot GTI's around here. I dig them.
But there are also some really amazing Jettas, Corrados, etc...
Any smart girl can judge quality....


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*?*

all the chicks loves it...


----------



## Wolf Le (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: ? (kyokoris)*

Welp, all's I can say is every girl I've met and know(most of my friends are girls) that they all love my car, period. Even some guys who have Civics, WRXs and other cars like my ride. Who knows, only the really good ones know what a quality car is, they like VWs best, LOL.







cheers!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Chicks like my car


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

Girls hate gti's? hmmm not this girl..this was my gti before I purchased the wagon.


----------



## BronFuFu (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey my cousin Jill has a GTI!







Hers isnt very stock though lol. So far she has the whole Oettinger kit,Mak Energy rims,custom sound system,some racing seats(dont know which ones),full new suspension and springs,and a panasonic cd player,tints,and borla exhaust. Oh and also she bought a Futura Yellow one







She wanted a Jetta but really liked the GTI. I got her the metal floor mats for her GTI and she loves them,also i realized she got a 2.0 badge on her rear hatch and I asked her why she has that on there and she said so sum1 who wants to race her and thinks all she has is a 2.0 when under the hood is a hooked up vr6








-Paul
-Paul[HR][/HR]​
is she cute


----------



## lostgti (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Girls say that my cars cute, but have to admit, I don't like having a cute car. But as long as they like it, they can call it cute all they want.


----------



## superbleh (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

that's just a stereotype.. a friend of mine just got a GTI over the weekend..
she doesn't like Jetta's appearance.. she really like her GTI


----------



## cloink (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (vertigobora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Weird, my G/F wants a GTI!!*[HR][/HR]​You sure "she" is a girl? You never know these days


----------



## Ginsta Pimpsta (Apr 1, 2000)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

stop messin w/girls..Girls dont like GTI"s ..WOMen dO







hehe..obviously your messin or running into chicks w/no taste..


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Ginsta Pimpsta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]stop messin w/girls..Girls dont like GTI"s ..WOMen dO







hehe..obviously your messin or running into chicks w/no taste..[HR][/HR]​LOL, My girl loves my GTi. Every time I use butt warmer she goes "Woo that is so nice" I get nice kiss on the chick.
Yeah ditch the girl who does not appreciate VWs.


----------



## ghost13 (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

Well, a friend of mine who's a girl said that my GTi was cute..... but 
She then said, "too bad it's not a 4-door"
....I think there's something about girls and 4 doors for cars...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (ghost13)*

This is an old thread but my Girlie still wants a Golf 1.8t. Still looking for one that she likes. You may be right about the 4dr thing. Otherwise she could buy a 20th!!!


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mancini)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thing is dudes.. Girls don't go for the car, they go for the guy in the car.
Come on, do you think that because you've got a 2-3k car modded like **** that you're gonna score every second night? that's bull***!
You look good, you get chicks. You look good AND have a GTI, you get even more chicks. 
But you look like a dork and have a GTI, or whatever else, you score with a carwhore that wants your money.
Sorry to disappoint some people here, but that's the way it is.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

if a girl makes a comment like that, ask to take her for a ride. if she takes a ride and doesnt like it ,KICK her out the door. lol


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

What girls have you been talking to?
Every girl I've ever come in contact with thinks my car is absolutely adorable, hot, etc. They see it as practical and luxurious. I got more looks and thumbs up in this than I did in my two Grand Cherokees that cost almost 2x as much!!


----------



## asmc0ded (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

I live in North philadelphia, its pretty ghetto here. most dudes have Honda civic hatch backs, mazda 323's or the old 4 door civic the 89 model and they bling bling it with huge chrome wheels, loud nasty muffler, and a horrid sound system that consist of about ten 6x9 speakers so everyone can hear the music as they drive but not much of any bass at all. When i got my gti i didnt know anything about it at all. i went to a dealer and i wanted a hatchback but didnt want what everyone had i saw the gti. i test drove it i liked it, i got it. now i really know what its all about. i get looks all the time, everywhere i go people look. ive even had girls take a picture of me and my friend in the car at a stop light at random. it just depends where you are i guess. everyone has opinions about cars, not everyone can afford a 250,000 dollar sports car, i use to drive a 1994 mitsubishi mirage. it lasted me upto 140k miles it was the most ugly car on earth. i still managed to get a girl friend and met others.. now with the gti as modded as i have it i get many more... but i know what to stay away from and the one im keeping..


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

My girl hates all hatchbacks, but then again she drive's a blazer so she has no automobile cred whatsoever....


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (rgrubb)*

yeah i've heard all the talk about the jetta being a girls car, which yes i see more women drive it, but i do see men drive it too....my g/f loves my car, and wants to buy it off me, either that or she wants the mini.....so the theory doesn't always hold


----------



## bmxGTI (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

that's so funny!! My girl said the same thing before I bought my GTI. Once she rode in it though, she loved it. I think I turned her on to the VW's because now all she's talking about is how she wants to get a Passat/Jetta!


----------



## jaeger (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (bmxGTI)*

Just an opinion thing. I like driving the golf/gti, but I don't like the way it looks. I've never liked wagons of any sort, and it looks more like a wagon to me than a hatchback. Sure, it's not as long as most wagons, but it doesn't have enough slope in the back to get away from the wagon look. Seems to me it's purely opinion and nothing else. All the girls who've seen my Jetta so far love it.







I didn't ask their opinions on the golf/gti.


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (jaeger)*

Ok, so I read like 5 posts from this retarded thread... and have come to this conclusion - if you let some girls' opinions about the GTI influence your purchasing decision, please find a fork nearby and repeatedly stab yourself in the head with it.


----------



## Methalius (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (gti chodite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, so I read like 5 posts from this retarded thread... and have come to this conclusion - if you let some girls' opinions about the GTI influence your purchasing decision, please find a fork nearby and repeatedly stab yourself in the head with it. [HR][/HR]​Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Devil 1.8T (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (gti chodite)*

I'm a girl with a GTI and I love the car. I think that some girls however want guys to drive around in expensive cars. So don't pay any attention to what a girl might say(unless she is your wife).


----------



## Ginsta Pimpsta (Apr 1, 2000)

*Re: (Red Devil 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I'm a girl with a GTI and I love the car. I think that some girls however want guys to drive around in expensive cars. So don't pay any attention to what a girl might say(unless she is your wife).







[HR][/HR]​Forget the expensive cars...forget about what these girls think..it's your car..screw just cause they want to chase around the dude..w/no sense who drives a bimmer just so he can pickup chicks..work on your skills..not what car u are driving to pick up a chick..or why even care what they think







unfortunately i'm a dub a holic..and..i will..tell every dub boy..how hot there car is







i rather..be around a guy who has a dub..then some..expensive @$$ car..


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Ginsta Pimpsta)*

i got a note slipped through my sunroof (it was tilted) saying "i love your car! you're not so bad either." followed by a name and phone number. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

most "people" that have made comments are that it's cute. but i get stares like crazy. you see jettas everywhere barely ever do i see a gti. also, my girl calls it the little station wagon... but don't kid yourself she love being in it.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*

seriously, i get looked at alot, cause you don't see many hooked up golfs around, you barely see golfs as it is, well at least in my area.....but one thing i do hate, is those damn honda boys revin there crap at me as i go by....i just purge and say, "no no no"


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re:*

this thread is stupid but I will say that several girls ahve told me that my car "makes them wet"
but I thik it just depends on how you drive it.


----------



## angill (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwgolfbk1)*

bah.... who cares what other people think... if you like it that's all that matters
~A


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (angill)*

Get a wagon, women dig wagons


----------



## dubfein (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, im dying to get a GTI. but, why is it that every girl i've told that to, couldnt stop telling me how ugly that car is. why is it that girls seem to dislike this car so much? any girls in here have opinions on this? or have any of you GTI owners had girls comment you on your GTI?[HR][/HR]​First WHO cares what anyone else thinks about how your car looks, as long as you like it......Nobody has to like my GTI but me...I drive it evryday and pay for it not anyone else........


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

My GF thought my car was weird, till I let her drive it


----------



## spybond (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

I can't keep my girl away from my car...
She is always begging me to drive the GTI --- Don't hate me cuz I'm turbo...


----------



## matchstick chick (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re:*

i'll think about why girls dislike the gti while i ride down the street... in my gti... girls love my car... when they see it they're like, whoa that car is sweet!


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (matchstick chick)*

wow, now up to 6 pages


----------



## chudawg (May 12, 2002)

[Modified by chudawg, 8:59 PM 7-7-2002]


----------



## Pretty1.8T (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Coming from a girl that owns a 2002 VW Gti 1.8T I like them so don't worry about what any girl thinks.


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (vertigobora)*

most girls tell me my car is 'sooooooo cute'. :|


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, im dying to get a GTI. but, why is it that every girl i've told that to, couldnt stop telling me how ugly that car is. why is it that girls seem to dislike this car so much? any girls in here have opinions on this? or have any of you GTI owners had girls comment you on your GTI?[HR][/HR]​cuz gurlz are clueless
Please refrain from using profanity or cr3ative spell1ng to get around the censor filters
_edited for language_


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 8:02 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Bootzilla (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (relapsd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]most girls tell me my car is 'sooooooo cute'. :|[HR][/HR]​I get that all the time, too, especially when they check out the dash at night....now if only those chicks were single....


----------



## BOOSTgirl (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Who cares? Why don't you get the car that YOU like.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (asmc0ded)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I live in North philadelphia, its pretty ghetto here. [HR][/HR]​I hear that man....I went to Temple U...in N. Philly....ghetto is an understatement in certain parts....looks like friggin atom bomb hit in some parts....


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (vwsteve)*

Buy the car you want dude! I bought my New Beetle and 2 of my friends kept telling me how gay I look driving it so i just kissed each of them on the cheek and said thanks







Let people think what they want, who cares, its your car, dont worry what others think about you. Buy it cause YOU like it not some bimbo!









-Paul


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

Wow this thread is almost a year old.
I hope the original poster finally bought
what he wanted....


----------



## Pretty1.8T (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwcruisn)*

quote:
cuz gurlz are clueless[/QUOTE]
I am a girl so watch how you say things and you might say that about some girls because you know what they might not, but they are some girls out there that might know more about cars then what







you know. 


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 8:03 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Pretty1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote:
cuz gurlz are clueless
I am a girl so watch how you say things and you might say that about some girls because you know what they might not, but they are some girls out there that might know more about cars then what







you know. [HR][/HR]​I rest my case










[Modified by LangsamKafer, 8:07 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Mancini)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thing is dudes.. Girls don't go for the car, they go for the guy in the car.
Come on, do you think that because you've got a 2-3k car modded like **** that you're gonna score every second night? that's bull***!
You look good, you get chicks. You look good AND have a GTI, you get even more chicks. 
But you look like a dork and have a GTI, or whatever else, you score with a carwhore that wants your money.
Sorry to disappoint some people here, but that's the way it is.[HR][/HR]​words of wisdom...


----------



## jettawho (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, im dying to get a GTI. but, why is it that every girl i've told that to, couldnt stop telling me how ugly that car is. why is it that girls seem to dislike this car so much? any girls in here have opinions on this? or have any of you GTI owners had girls comment you on your GTI?[HR][/HR]​ok... didnt read the 6 pages of post... but as a girl i love the gti... and i have female friends that love them too....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

This girl likes GTis....


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

i think its cuz girls hate hatchbacks....not many girls like my car







i don't understand it, but that's ok...cuz i love it just fine


----------



## scud6661 (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (schtebie)*

girls just have a very negative attitude on VW's in general. I put 5 luggages in my GTI with half the seats folded in the rear plus 2 people yesterday. my cousin said "I wish this car won't break down."


----------



## pyroguy (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwcruisn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote:
cuz gurlz are clueless
I am a girl so watch how you say things and you might say that about some girls because you know what they might not, but they are some girls out there that might know more about cars then what







you know. 
I rest my case







[HR][/HR]​hahaahahahaahhahaa!!!!






































[Modified by LangsamKafer, 8:12 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (YuccaPatrol)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Girls LOVE the rave green paint! [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
holy smokes who dug up this thread?? its a year old!!!!
anyways... woman with GTI here... I absolutely love them... but then again... I love cars and moding and racing and driving...







but my mom and my lil sister love my car too








I've yet to have a negative comment from anyone on my car. Everyone who see's it absolutely loves it.... random people at the grocery store, mall, post office.... people I pull up next to at lights... modded honda drivers, modded sunfire/cavalier drivers, mustang drivers... everyone!
but I think yucca put it best... everyone loves the rave green paint


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (Rave'nGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but I think yucca put it best... everyone loves the rave green paint







[HR][/HR]​YEP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it makes everybody happy


----------



## tako (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (BananaCo)*

they do love the color.








my girlfriend thinks my car looks cute but slow


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (Rave'nGTi)*

QUOTE::I've yet to have a negative comment from anyone on my car. Everyone who see's it absolutely loves it.... random people at the grocery store, mall, post office.... people I pull up next to at lights... modded honda drivers, modded sunfire/cavalier drivers, mustang drivers... everyone!
Yeah but you're prob hot and people are trying to get in good with you...my gf despises my ride which is kinda funny cuz she drives a purple blazer.. wtf?? 


[Modified by rgrubb, 8:34 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (rgrubb)*

Blah, F what girls think. Half the girls around here drive modded Civics that see my freakin brake lights... my gf doesn't like 'dubs, doesn't bother me though. There are a few that give my gti props, which is always cool. But most girls are all about Fast and Furious style.....


----------



## Pretty1.8T (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwcruisn)*



> quote:
> I rest my case
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (rgrubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yeah but you're prob hot and people are trying to get in good with you...
[HR][/HR]​
not likely... I seriously doubt the older women and men and families are all just complimenting the car cause of my looks


----------



## VWDIVA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Rave'nGTi)*

I'm a girl and I love the GTI, if I didn't need the four doors I would have a GTI, the Golf is close enough.


----------



## missbubblehead (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

I CURRENTLY HAVE A 90 G60 GTI & A 95 VR6 GTI & I LOVE THEM BOTH!! THE GTI IS MY FAVORITE CAR VOLKSWAGEN HAS MADE. THEY HANDLE AWESOME, LOOK GREAT, & THEY JUST KICK A$$!!! IVE NEVER HAD BAD COMMENTS OTHER THAN BOUT MY GRAPHICS, BUT WERE NOT GONNA GO THERE. GOODLUCK & DON'T CHANGE YOUR MIND, YOU'LL HAVE SO MUCH FUN & WON'T REGRET IT!!!


----------



## VW Youngn (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Yah well all these girls (that i know) drive automatic civics and non-turbo eclipses or non-VTEC integras think there right outta the Fast and the Furious and that there car is the absolute poop are getting wasted by my buddies "ugly" golf and many others. I think thats way too funny.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (tako)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they do love the color.








my girlfriend thinks my car looks cute but slow







[HR][/HR]​what does she drive, a porsche??


----------



## dubchick21 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Hey! Im a chick and I actually have a GTI. I dont know what their problem is though cuz I love the car. Dont think I would drive anything else. They're just jealous, thats all.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (dubchick21)*

The first time I took my wife for a ride in my valver she told me "I want a divorce."
Of course I _was_ completely sideways through a tight 90 degree bend








She is actually afraid of driving my car. I got her to drive it down the street to the store, once, a couple of weeks ago. She's much happier in her 1.3 Tercel. 
Girls don't like yer car? Forget 'em.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (Dubai Vol)*

I get a lot of mixed reactions about my GTI. Some girls say "what a cute car" or "I love the green paint"...others say "that's a small station wagon" or "gosh that's ugly". Different strokes for different folks. All I know is that I love my GTI even if my girlfriend says she doesn't. I'm the one driving it...she can drive her focus.


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want to pick up girls (or ones shallow enough to date you for your car), buy a Mustang. [HR][/HR][/INDENT]
NOOOOO DONT BUY A MUSTANG!!!! Ive always hated mustangs cause daddy always buys them for their sons and my dad was poor so I got an 87 golf gl that I pimped out but my friend hit a bus with it.... anyways.!!!
COME TO VIRGINIA!!! I go to college around Newpor News and I can think of many a hot girl with girlie girl racing stickers on there GTI, and every girl Ive run into says they are cute [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif except for, well there is always exceptions.​


----------



## ran (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Why do girls dislike the GTI (Ginsta Pimpsta)*

don't really c y it matters if chicks like or dislike smt.







i believe that [blanket statement about women







] b/c of course all girls/women/chicks r the same...







gotta do what u want b/c u want. like it, dislike it, in the end it's all about u, not the car.


----------



## gtigirl337 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, im dying to get a GTI. but, why is it that every girl i've told that to, couldnt stop telling me how ugly that car is. why is it that girls seem to dislike this car so much? any girls in here have opinions on this? or have any of you GTI owners had girls comment you on your GTI?[HR][/HR]​Maybe some girls just don't like hatchbacks. A lot of girls around San Diego drive Jettas. Or, maybe some girls just don't know much about cars. I don't know. What I do know is that I love my GTI and I am a girl.


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Buy the damn car! Who cares what chicks think. Get what you like. Besides any chick who dates ya for your car isn't worth having. My ride has never let me down, wish I could say the same for women.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Why do girls dislike the GTI (ran)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"We are men of action; lies do not become us. "[HR][/HR]​That is the greatest movie ever made. In fact I think I'll go watch it right now. Of _course_ I have my own copy.
OK, quick, somebody name the movie


----------



## gtiing (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

last night when I was driving home from a friends house, I pulled up to a sweet cabriolet. When I was checking out the ride the hottest chick inside. Right then and there I was in paradise. There is nothing better than grils driving a vdub.















..........By the way I ended up getting her number


----------



## L-Mini (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

I'm a girl and really like the GTi. My boyfriend drives a MkI and I love it. I really wanted to get one, but then I got the Mini instead.


----------



## msweehoo (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (L-Mini)*

well I'm a girl too and I like the gti. I'm looking at getting a TDI. When you first look at the gti though you just think its a small wagon.. "whats cool about that?" I never paid any attention to them until my friend bought one about 2 years ago.. black with black leather interior and a VR6. I have to say I was impressed. Plenty of power and a smooth ride. not too mention sweet interior. So anyway I was turned into a gti lover.. many girls that like the gti probably know someone who has one.. otherwise they see it as a little wagon. Take those girls for a ride and change their tune.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (msweehoo)*

Girls hate the GTi, because late at night rockin times, the back seat gets cramped. (especially if there's a roll cage in the way.







(this is provided you still HAVE a back seat.)


----------



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Mbiggy)*

The GTi is not smooth. Girls like smooth things (ie horses, new cars, muscles). Hatchbacks are known as fuel effecient slow cars. Girls like large things. Girls want to ride in a smooth car. GTi's are a great platform for building up a car, so most performance modifications contradict some needs of a daily driver (rough suspension, loud exhaust, stiff steering, no a/c, etc). The GTi was created for a driver who could appreciate the performance and spirit of such a fun car. It is rare to encounter a female auto enthusiasts who can fix their own car or enjoy pulling out of a turn screaming at redline.

-Andy
note- Many generalizations have been made for the sake of the argument. Exceptions to the stereotypes will exist.


----------



## sarahvw (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

The new GTI isn't as cute as the Rabbit GTI, but I love the new 337!! They are finally making it little different from the Golf. I think us girls just prefer the look of the beetle, Cabrio, or Jetta.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (sarahvw)*

um, some of us girls wouldn't be caught DEAD in a beetle...echk!!!! gti's on the other hand...


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

oh man...
all the girls I know like these 3 cars: prelude, celica and civic








none of them appreciate our cars....
eddie.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (eddiemiller)*

All I get from the girls is "wow nice wheels", "cute car" and "cool seats"


----------



## L-Mini (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (eddiemiller)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh man...
all the girls I know like these 3 cars: prelude, celica and civic








none of them appreciate our cars....
eddie.[HR][/HR]​What kind of girls are you hanging out with????


----------



## Sugarjt81 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

I am a girl owner of a 2002 1.8T GTI and Love it. I think this car is AWESOME! I don't know any girl who doesn't like it. I always get compliments on her and am shocked to hear that you guys are having trouble with that stuff.







GTI's ROCK!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolfgirl93 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (donmoses)*

don't group all girls together i love gtis i'd rather drive one of those then my golf my boyfriend drives a gti thats missing a bumper it leaks the doors don't match and i absolutely love it


----------



## GirliesLittleGLi (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Personally, I adore GTI's. Perhaps its because I can appreciate their timeless design and rich history. Or maybe its just cuz I love VWs. Besides, it beats a 1981 Dasher Diesel.


----------



## M0 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (GirliesLittleGLi)*

I here everynow and then.. I like you car it's cute.. 
I argue too things hey..
1.)Wait it's fast too...
2.) Doesn't it look fast

then I think... you calling my car a chick car???


----------



## M0 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (M0)*

I'd like to folow up with the idea that. THat was a stupid post, and I umm have wasted bandwidth by posting it...


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ugly to girls*

i remember pulling up to a nice '86 GTI in the VW Dealer lot. My GF laughs and goes "why are you looking at the ugliest car on the lot?". For some reason it seems girls like the looks of the new Chevy Malibu's too!?
Rob


----------



## cthulu703 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: ugly to girls (robw_z)*

I think girls don't like the GTi because I'm usually sitting in it.


----------



## hv3apbt (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: ugly to girls (cthulu703)*

girls like long, thick things with big shoes on the bottom......what were you thinking you disgusting bastards......i'm talking about my car


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

"ask every street racer..every real street racer and they will tell you one thing..chicks dig jettas"..i think vin said something like that didnt he....


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (penya79)*

quote:[HR][/HR]um, some of us girls wouldn't be caught DEAD in a beetle...echk!!!! gti's on the other hand...







[HR][/HR]​Ditto! GTi's are unbelievably sexy. But this is coming from someone who thinks the same about wagons


----------



## NiXJeTTaII (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

girls hattin on the GTI?? Not i.....i love em and im a chick


----------



## white_phantom (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (NiXJeTTaII)*

I know what the problem is... Too many people in the 1st world take their worth from what they own, drive, work at, etc... Down here in South America most people are lucky IF they get to drive someting... 
I also think that if someone likes you for the car you drive, better forget about them...
Cars are cool... VW are awesome and I own one too... but I do not depend on it to impress people, just myself...


----------



## hv3apbt (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (loopsnew)*

Ditto! GTi's are unbelievably sexy. But this is coming from someone who thinks the same about wagons







[/QUOTE]
you like-a da wagon....ehhh....maybe ....i take-a you for a ride ehh?
wait....let me check with the boss....cough...wife...cough..... sorry no more rides


----------



## ECvdubyagirl (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (hv3apbt)*

my very first boyfriend had a 1984 Black GTI with maroon int.............I dated him for his car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus he looked like James Dean and sang like Henry Rollins..........GTIs are sexy, sporty and SMART!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (ECvdubyagirl)*

*girls don't like the GTI because girls don't know any better.* [except for me, of course]








they just like cars that look expensive because they're superficial about that poop.
a lot of them would rather be seen in a riced up civic then a stock GTI.
but then again that's the average female's view on cars.. what can we expect?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (bella*is*dubbin')*

First off, when I was lookin for a new car I took my GF to the VW dealership w/ me and showed her the GTi and she says, and I quote "It looks like a rollerskate". Which then inspired me to start looking for another Jetta. 
Second, the Jetta IS a chick-car in stock GL form. A little suspension work, exhaust, and some quality wheels and you have a mean-lookin ride. I have 2 Jettas and I hated when I got them because stock they're just another chick-lookin Jetta. Just my $.02


----------



## Bozzza (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

Girls like civics, leave them at that.haha, You gotta go to sweden and germany where the women are 6 2 in height and like Old fixed up SAABS


----------



## ashleync (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bozzza)*

When I can go there? I would love to meet some chicks who like fix-up cars. Maybe I can bring them to Alabama with me to see some real chitty cars that have been fixed up.....


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (ashleync)*

Why hasn't this moronic topic been locked yet? Plus, it's been BEATEN TO DEATH !







(girls like GTIs, anyway !







)


----------



## eurovwgti (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

wanna know what it is you gotta make the car hot to make the girl go hot for it. take chicks for a ride in it show it off then you'll get some chicks to break thier necks looking at you. plus once you get them into your car teach how to drive "stick" .. by the way jetta are kewl but ever since the a3 jetta came out its now a girlie girl car -- always see them cut it up on the highway-- i know a chick like that is dweemy...







-- but besides the fact nothing can beat a nice looking a2 92 gti nicely modded up.... alway got the chicks since high school then it also goes to another point why do girl dislike gtis but like hatched integz makes no sense to like a Japanese spaceship over a nice euro


----------



## eurovwgti (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rave'nGTi)*

ravengti is a nice example of a great chick and beedub.. ... the combination is what a GTi man is in love with


----------



## eurovwgti (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (dj tanner)*

quote:[HR][/HR] when i turned the lights on, she was like "oh my god they're blue!"








[HR][/HR]​thats what she said.....hehe


----------



## MOMO Vento 96 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (eurovwgti)*

Girls like my jetta and I always get hoots and holla's by the chickies when I cruisin in ma hometown! VW's in general are chick magnets! Sure, the person drivin the car makes a big difference too!


----------



## ::Alita:: (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*









I like the GTI ... my BF has a 2001 Matchstick Red 1.8T. I LOVE THE THING! Black interior ...







rool: he he ...


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Driftin GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A girltold me my car looked like a mini minivan







What the hell does she know anyways







[HR][/HR]​
GOOD... tired of people calling my SI a mini-minivan - glad you got a taste of some of this!!


----------



## dubfan (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (PhastPhasion)*

LOL...this thread has 7200+ views







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by dubfan, 7:46 PM 8-30-2002]


----------



## eurovwgti (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (PhastPhasion)*

yeah better minivan than a rice cooker on wheels


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

My GF HATED GTIs until I took her for a ride in a 2003 1.8T. Now HSE wants one.


----------



## ManinBlackVR6 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (GTiBob)*

AMEN! 
seriously girls love the Jetta simply for its looks...for most of them, talk about the handling, the gas mileage, the power... and watch the eyes glaze. 
P.S. It's even better with leather!


----------



## lotus580 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (ManinBlackVR6)*

I think GTI's are awesome. I'm a girl, and I have a blast driving my dad's brand new GTI 1.8t.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: (lotus580)*

Some of you guys really need some psychological help... Not to say that you are crazy







, but saying a Jetta is a "chick" car or caring about wheter or not girls like the GTi is really strange....


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Where I live the girls seem to like my gti. I get comments on how much they like it daily. Guess your in the wrong area


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

Well if the car is hot looking like the driver it shouldn't matter girls love my car...i wonder...


----------



## vw_ev73 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

funny thread, and its so true! many girls dont like golfs or gti's... Personally, I think the Golf and GTI have much more character than the Jetta (no offense). The jetta just seems to much like the cliched 'chick' car...



[Modified by vw_ev73, 4:53 AM 1-5-2003]


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (vw_ev73)*

Well my gosh this on IS long and so much said about nothing much.
1. I think girls think more about the guy than their car.
2. I think you guys worry too much.
3. My daughter wants to get a Golf. 
4. GTI's and Golfs are hot so any girl that thinks not is not hot herself(if she is to you then you teach her to "think" GTI's)
5. Any VW except the bug is hot(I cannot get into that one)


----------



## JettaDemi (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GTI*

I'm a female and I like the GTI. I think they look sporty and not at all girly. If you want a GTI get the GTI!


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Ehhh....my friend said she wants a Golf. So I guess the girls that you know have different taste. Its funny because she says most hatchbacks look fugly. I guess this one is an exception http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CobieRado (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (RsayO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GOTTA GET A CORRADO!!! [HR][/HR]​THERE IS TRUTH TO THAT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tntjackson (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: (dermass)*

I think it's because chicks are more into "Lexus" type styling. 
Flash and Flair. 100 pieces of freaking flair!!!


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (tntjackson)*

In highschool I fit six cheerleaders and a buddy of mine in my '84.....there's something to be said about the utility of a hatchback!! Now if I could only get one cheerleader in the car!


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Cubster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In highschool I fit six cheerleaders and a buddy of mine in my '84.....there's something to be said about the utility of a hatchback!! Now if I could only get one cheerleader in the car![HR][/HR]​Ahhh....reminds me of that trip to San Marcus with 6 (or was it 7?) people
stuffed into an RX7. One of the guys was 6'9" to boot! We got stuck on the
highway due to an overturned semi. What were we thinking?


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (idunno)*

Why do you guys care what a GIRL thinks of your car? That's like asking why do guys not like shopping?? WHO CARES, KILL THIS HORRIBLY STUPID POST


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (rgrubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do you guys care what a GIRL thinks of your car? That's like asking why do guys not like shopping?? [HR][/HR]​That's one of the best posts....sounds like mine. I guess we agree!


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbo20v18)*

Funny thing about that. My GF hated the GTI: "They're so ugly, and they're a VW". I took her for a short ride in one, she started to like it. Now that I own one, not only does she LOVE it, but now she constantly want's to use it. Since I got my "switchable chippy turn-off thingy" (APR stock/93), she is always finding an excuse to use the car. Maybe she is sick of her 94 Civ EX coupe. I know I was the instant I sat in it for the first time


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (rgrubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do you guys care what a GIRL thinks of your car? That's like asking why do guys not like shopping?? WHO CARES, KILL THIS HORRIBLY STUPID POST[HR][/HR]​i like to shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-Hunter (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do you guys care what a GIRL thinks of your car? That's like asking why do guys not like shopping?? WHO CARES, KILL THIS HORRIBLY STUPID POST
i like to shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​*cough* queer *cough*








Hehehe, just kidding







...I dont mind shopping...as long as its for myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi TURBO CHiCK (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

Wel, i'm a GTI chick, I LOVE my car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GTIs


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GTi TURBO CHiCK)*

I love GTIs and as soon as my Jetta was totaled I knew that's what I wanted. Alll my female friends think it's cute too. 
I don't know, I have to admit I always did see the Jetta as a "chick car" and I loved driving one, but the Golf and GTI have a lot of character too.


----------



## lawrelwill (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

I do not know how old you are but you should realize at some point that many many women are very shallow and materialistic. All they want is to be seen in the passenger seat being driven around town in some big gaudy, obviously expensive vehicle so that they can obtain some status from that and have everyone think their boyfriend has money, especially up in the Boston area. I am originally from Everett.


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (lawrelwill)*

Girls don't like GTi cuz it's stubby and short.
Jetta's are longer.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (87GolfKart)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Girls don't like GTi cuz it's stubby and short.
Jetta's are longer.







[HR][/HR]​see? who says size doesnt matter?


----------



## HeidelbergJohn4.0 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (SilberBora02)*

I had a sick deal on a VW certified red/orange '99 vr6 with 22k. My wife said it was the ugliest thing she'd ever seen. I thought it was the color, then she said the silver one next to it was just as ugly, but she was dying for me to get the silver jetta in the next row. Lot's of people hat the econobox look. Look what happened when they tacked a trunk on the rabbit.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (lawrelwill)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I do not know how old you are but you should realize at some point that many many women are very shallow and materialistic. All they want is to be seen in the passenger seat being driven around town in some big gaudy, obviously expensive vehicle so that they can obtain some status from that and have everyone think their boyfriend has money, especially up in the Boston area. I am originally from Everett. [HR][/HR]​I so disagree with that statement. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Maybe some women can be like that but to make it sound like the majority are ....I totally disagree. Maybe I am not the normal woman then... If I was anything like the type of woman you typecasted I would not be driven an MKIII, or would I live in the house I do, etc. Please to not throw all woman into your idea of how they are or even how they think. That would be a very shallow woman and I have never met on like that. Hmmm, nope I'm done. I read your post the first time and thought oh well, then thought about it and yes it bugged me.. so my 2 cent spent on you.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

well said michele http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by penya79, 2:03 AM 1-12-2003]


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (penya79)*

Well that was a dweeb statement wasn't it?


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe some women can be like that but to make it sound like the majority are ....I totally disagree. Maybe I am not the normal woman then..[HR][/HR]​Not just the majority but the VAST majority. You are normal, problem is that most American women are warped.


----------



## stroudcoheavy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dubai Vol)*

I've heard several times that my mk2 jetta was "so boxy it's cute".
And I get to keep my street cred since it outruns all but one of my male friend's cars. I gonna reel in the Taurus SHO someday. Maybe after I get a set of cams.


----------



## FlyanBryan (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (stroudcoheavy)*

Whoa, hold on there folks! A lot of women are shallow, and a lot of women aren't. There's a lot of women out there. Majority (slightly) are shallow, that's the reason it's hard to find a good woman







. Let's not go jumping on each other cases just because different opinions are being expressed. 
This whole thread is pretty un-inspiring, it should have died with, "who cares what women or anyone else think, drive what you like" 
My wife is happy with whatever I drive as long as I'm happy with it. If she hears me complaining about it, she says "get rid of it, buy something that you will enjoy"
btw, when a woman calls someone else a dweeb, how am I to consider her, good person or shallow?


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (FlyanBryan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whoa, hold on there folks! A lot of women are shallow, and a lot of women aren't. There's a lot of women out there. Majority (slightly) are shallow, that's the reason it's hard to find a good woman







. Let's not go jumping on each other cases just because different opinions are being expressed. 

btw, when a woman calls someone else a dweeb, how am I to consider her, good person or shallow?







[HR][/HR]​LOL at that moment I said....I was shallow.







I have my moments as anyone on here. I do so apologize to everyone for amking that statement. I was thinkings about it this morning before I got on here, and thought "oh my bad".







No, I am not a shallow person. I do not think people should be judged by what they drive, or by what they have, only by who they are. I just felt the statement that was made before about shallow women was uncalled for...oh well. I am a nice person really so do not judge me by that dweeb statement I made to lawrelwill!


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

For some reason....many women seems to hate hatchbacks...it's like they've been conditioned to the norm of cars with trunks...I jsut don't understand why women likes trunkless SUV (which is like a big lifted hatchback). I DUNNO WHY WOMEN LOVE THE MATRIX AND CIVIC HATCH AND HATE THE GOLF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES THE MATRIX, CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? THEY ALSO LIKE BARBIES!!!! I think if women hate our golf, it just means our car is too manly for their taste...that is just the more reason for us to buy them. I don't see guys buying barbies jsut because girls like em.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (87GolfKart)*

haha ......you do make sense 87GolfCart...if all women liked golfs and gti's then what would the guys buy .......a Jetta? Hopefully they do not buy the Barbies.


----------



## FlyanBryan (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

LOL, you had the smiley after the dweeb part so I took it kinda tongue in cheek, hence the smiley after asking should I consider good or shallow. 
Love the man not the car








When I hear a woman say "all men are pigs" I usually think to myself, "why on earth do you insist upon going into the pig pen?"


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (FlyanBryan)*

Haha....then we have an understanding?!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, come on, you people know why they are discussing why girls like/dislike the GTI, and it's not the same logic behind girls liking barbies.
If guys thought that owning barbies would attract more women many would do it.
this is more looking at the car from a "male jewelry" point of view, like a watch or a knife or a gun or somthing.
They aren't asking what kind of cars girls like, but rather, what kind of cars would girls like for me? 
kind of like, if a girl likes purfume, that dosen't mean I'm going to wear purfume, but if a girl likes cologne, I might wear some of that.
but the girl dosen't like cologne for herself, she likes it for me.
that said, what do I care about this thread, I drive a bug!
this is all








- MGQ master of the obvious.


----------



## ggoldman (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

The obvious response to them is that "I can fit more stuff into my GTI than you can in your _______ make, _______ model sedan."
BOXINESS = PRACTICALITY end of story......
Yes, I agree about the SUV thing in that it seems kinda funny how most women, and men too, think that a Ford Explorer or Nissan Xterra is handsome while a GTI with basically the same rear shape is considered homely.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (MGQ)*

If a girl likes you then the car doesn't matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

true true, but it dosen't hurt! I'm not wearing sweat pants every day looking for "Miss Right"


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MGQ)*

so why do you drive a beetle?








jk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (penya79)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so why do you drive a beetle?








jk







[HR][/HR]​.

grrr thanks a lot. Actually I drive it because I like it. that said, how many cute girls have told you they like your car, or have even asked for a ride in it?


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MGQ)*

i am a girl


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (penya79)*

Haha..... you go girl....LOL


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

oh, doh!







hehe.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (MGQ)*

LOL....







owned


----------



## ProjectFastVW23 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

my girlfriend loves gti's, and jettas, hey as long as its a vw, u gotta love em


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (ProjectFastVW23)*

well i went against my GF's "rollerskate" comment and traded the '02 Jetta in
It was about time... i pick up my GTi on Wed and I cant wait to rip it around town
So now i have one of each... Except the Jetta will see alot more of winter


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (dermass)*

I've come to find that most girls think hatch backs are ugly. Thats why most VW girls have jettas. Thats what I've noticed.


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (BrandonVR6)*

sorr but i think this every time i see this 
" They dont think it's ugly, they think your ugly."
ok it's out of my system.
ya some do but then again i did not buy my car for a girl
that would just be wrong


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (donmoses)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its kinda ugly..stock its hideous!!thats why...modded its nice!! =D[HR][/HR]​Older ones that's true....but the 337 kicks major butt!


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do girls dislike the GTI? 
[HR][/HR]​Because guys that drive GTIs have big dangs and that is scary to girls...










[Modified by Batan, 3:04 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (Batan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do girls dislike the GTI? 
Because guys that drive GTIs have big dangs and that is scary to girls...









[Modified by Batan, 3:04 PM 1-14-2003][HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (mk2jetta)*

yeah. I think its the big butt thing. makes um nervouse or scarred or something. they are generely more comfortable around the jettas.


----------



## cabriochic (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

why does it matter what chics think? you should get a car you like because you like it, don't worry about other people's opinions your's is what counts.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (cabriochic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why does it matter what chics think? you should get a car you like because you like it, don't worry about other people's opinions your's is what counts.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (cabriochic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why does it matter what chics think? you should get a car you like because you like it, don't worry about other people's opinions your's is what counts.[HR][/HR]​







OMG you are our savior! you know the answers to the world's problems


----------



## voodoovaj (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

It's the rims on the GTI. My wife loves our golf bug thinks the GTI is ugly. She can't tell me why, but to her its ugly. I figured out what the deal was the other night when she saw a photo of a golf that was identical to ours with the exception that the car in the photo didn't have hubcaps, just the black steel wheels. "GOD, what is wrong with that car? It's hideous" she says. Mystery solved.
So the short of it is, get yourself a GTI but get some badass aftermarket wheels that are shiny and appeal to the ladies.


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

Okay, I'm a girl and I think that GTI, golfs or any other VWs are nice looking cars. Whatever girl think they're ugly, they don't have very good taste. I like them. They drive good, good for racing, and they're nice to have fun in!


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (cabriochic)*

I think you're right, what does a girls opinion matter. It does in a way, but if they think that your car is ugly, that is their opinion not yours. Personally I think VW are the poop.


----------



## good stuff (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

no girls talk to me





















. I dont know if it's cause I'm a loser or if it's because I have golf. here's a pic of my car.


----------



## Projekt-uP2noGood (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (good stuff)*

hey good stuff......that's too bad that no girls talk to you...... i think ur car is ugly. maybe if you got a civic HB more girls would talk to u....


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Projekt-uP2noGood)*

rude


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

Dude, it's obviously because of the Golf. I'll tell you what, PM me and I will get that girl-repeller off your hands ASAP.


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (good stuff)*

I think gofls are the poop!!!!!


----------



## ProjectFastVW23 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Baby Girl420)*

im driving my 85' 4dr. pos, and girs still suck my nuts


----------



## ProjectFastVW23 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (ProjectFastVW23)*

maybe its cause im 18


----------



## 91_Passat_owner (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

its like asking a girl... whats a better jock strap the cooper or the ..... they don't have a clue. Women know nothing about what makes the Golf a true enthusiast automobile. They don't see your vision and are too worried about what they are doing that night or what top they are going to go buy at the mall...
Except for this chick... she really likes Golfs!!!!


----------



## superfastic (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (91_Passat_owner)*

I'm a girl, and I love the GTI. I wish my bf would get one!


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (superfastic)*

The car isn’t perfect out of the box but not much is. Even the R32 needs pop-out windows to be perfect. The new Mazda line-up looks nice out right off the lot...
To be honest I haven’t met many girls that dislike the GTI but what I have noticed is that almost all of my girl friends either really liked trucks and SUV’s. The rest liked money cars like Ferrari, Porsche, blah, blah.
I have always thought hatchbacks were awesome cars no matter what make and if some girl didn’t like it she can walk or take the transit. I would never buy a car because it’s a chick magnet or not. If I did then be driving a truck, I don’t hate them but there not my first choice.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (cabriochic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why does it matter what chics think? you should get a car you like because you like it, don't worry about other people's opinions your's is what counts.[HR][/HR]​It only matters if you are looking for someone that appreciates your taste,knowledge, etc. 
Some girls might dislike the GTI but my ol' lady loves it. Whenever we get out and do some high speed GTI jiggle, she gets the giggles.


----------



## DrEvil (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectFastVW23)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im driving my 85' 4dr. pos, and girs still suck my nuts







[HR][/HR]​hahahahahah
HERE HERE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (Baby Girl420)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think golfs are the poop!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​Your damnright they are.... I dont know why so many people have problems with girls and their GTI's........ I was in a freakin 88 4 door golf GL with 3 friends and all I did was say hello to this girl and she flashed all of us... I see titties all the time because of mine or my friends cars... I think its all in how you drive it... even though i havent driven it in awhile... (ALMOST DONE, AGAIN) My car is a totally crappy piece of crap (4-6 different colors) but i have sweet rims and headlights, and it roars when your on it and handles its azz off. Chicks think its cool....... err sometimes















And NO its not riced out! seriously, the rims and 4 round headlights are the only mods that look good, other than my nice ultra clean engine


[Modified by CrackerX, 4:29 AM 1-27-2003]


----------



## GTI_V (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

I ahve had oral sex in the back seat of my GTI, therefore i cannot post any complaints about the car. I love my GTI


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_V)*

Haha I bet with yourself....the maturity level of some is not to be boasted about. So to you the car was not the complaint but what the girl complained about was you????? lol


----------



## kast13 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Honda's #1)*

Ok...here we go I just jumped in this topic way late and only read three pages of it but here we go...at my school (shut up I'm only in grade 11)...Volkswagons are rare...but we have 4...One 94 GTI owned by my math teacher, tight stock car, girls like it...One yellow 2000 GTI, owned by a girl teacher, the girls like it. An MKII Jetta, owned by a girl, loved by girls. And finally my Friends stock as hell MKII turbo diesle GTI, girls hate it.
Now to sum up what I think...Most jettas=girly, Most cabriolets (cabrios)=girly, all GTIs=PIMP (because im getting one), ALL civic (hatchbacks)=rot in hell.....mazda miatas, fudgeing suck, i hate them, they look nice, only because they are small bitchy RX-7s, and i love RX-7s...but anywho...Dont get me wrong, I've seen tiiiiiiiiiiiiight jettas all over this board, carbiolets and cabrios too. But the scene from what I've noticed in victoria is lacking...sorry im kindof venting right now...just went and saw the movie 'darkness falls' which was a waste of $10 god damnit...LONG LIVE VW!


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectFastVW23)*

"Oh really" do you pay them to suck your nuts???????????????


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (CrackerX)*

How come I can't beleive you see titties all the time, just cuz you have a golf???????? I don't think any guy is that lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (radocharlie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its kinda ugly..stock its hideous!!thats why...modded its nice!! =D
Older ones that's true....but the 337 kicks major butt!







[HR][/HR]​That's BS... I'm a girl and this is my baby... she is dead sexy and I am proud of her ghetto booty!


----------



## 3-THREE-7 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Batan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why do girls dislike the GTI? 
Because guys that drive GTIs have big dangs and that is scary to girls...









[Modified by Batan, 3:04 PM 1-14-2003][HR][/HR]​


----------



## RUSH Geddy Alex Neil (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

The GTI is absolutely gorgeous! Great, Euro lines and cool stance. I would tend to say that these girls have absolutely NO taste in 'the finer things in life'. Chevy Cavaliers and Pontiac Sunbirds for them...


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (good stuff)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no girls talk to me





















. I dont know if it's cause I'm a loser or if it's because I have golf. here's a pic of my car.







[HR][/HR]​maybe it's the rainbow license plate (hawaii design suxors)


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (compakt)*

i wont boast any past experiences but alot of chicks used to like my MkIII Jetta... most of them liked it because it was a modded car but still automatic... but only one of them was allowed to drive it though















My GTi on the other hand... most girls say its too loud...


----------



## PDX Volkswagen (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (dermass)*

i have the some problem with my girlfriend. i show her different super clean, prefect GTIs and she doesent like them


----------



## MkIIMike (Jan 7, 2003)

*ha!*

My lady is not a car enthisuast, but loves her RX300 and wants a tt. I was shopping for a new VW with her the other day....and I told her I was prob going to get a Jetta since I will need to entertain clients from time to time. When I showed her the GTI, she instantly said, "eww looks like and ugly rollerskate" "whatever you do, be sure NOT to get that ugly thing" I just shrugged it off.
Luckily, she cant drive stick so she wont be touching my soon to be 1.8t Jetta


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: ha! (MkIIMike)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My lady is not a car enthisuast, but...wants a tt. When I showed her the GTI, she instantly said... "whatever you do, be sure NOT to get that ugly thing" I just shrugged it off.[HR][/HR]​Don't just "shrug it off", dude! Start the education process!








quote:[HR][/HR]she cant drive stick...[HR][/HR]​Another reason to start the education process... but be sure to use a rental car for that lesson!







IMHO, anyone who can't drive a stick has no right to opine about anything automotive. I know that's a radical comment, but you catch my drift, ja ?


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ha! (niels_dale)*

Here we go with the stick debate...


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: ha! (crazyreesie)*

Hehe...well...driving a stick is usefull to say the least.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: ha! (crazyreesie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here we go with the stick debate...







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I guess I drifted off-topic again... but I wasn't trying to incite a debate. IMHO, this thread has been beaten to death, anyway.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: ha! (niels_dale)*

yup


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: ha! (niels_dale)*

gekgekgek so true







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (SilberBora02)*

used the search, and this was a pretty interesting topic back in 03. anyone care to talk about it again????/


----------



## dubdubgirl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

i'm all girl.
i have a GTI and i LOVE it.
it rides awesome
it drives awesome
its fast as hell
it sits low
i sold it this week
and i'm gettin another.
WORD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EWJimage (Feb 28, 2002)

if your girl doesn't like your gti,
DUMP HER


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

If all girls hated GTIs I would seriously consider changing my sexual orientation. Fortunately, that is not the case. Just as many guys don't like the GTI based on looks. Ask that same person if he likes Jettas and he will say "Jettas! They are awesome! They come with a turbo!". A lot of Americans don't like the looks of a Golf/GTI or any hatchback. They just don't understand it. If it is someone that has even a little appreciation for a car's performance should spend time behind the wheel of one. A lot of times one's image of a car can change if it drives well. For example, my mom, who is a huge sports car fan and now owns an R32, hated the way the WRX looked at first. She was completely turned off by the tacky hood scoop and cheap interior, which I tried to explain was functional. After time behind the wheel of one her impression has changed and the styling was a lot more attractive to her.


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (dermass)*

What the heck (can I say hell here?).

What kind of question is that?







I love GTi's...prefer them over the Golf and Cabrio...


----------



## JoNArSe (Jan 20, 2004)

My fiancee owns a GTI, she says it's the best car she's ever owned. Before that she had a Jeep, and a Jetta.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (VWVixens.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVixens.com* »_What the heck (can I say hell here?).
What kind of question is that?







I love GTi's...prefer them over the Golf and Cabrio...









Yeah, seriously, what kind of question is that?! I, a girl, love the GTI (my Cabby has GTI guts in it!), which BTW, like it's Cabrio sibling, is a Golf (but we get into that argument again). I have a Jetta because we lucky Americans do not get the 4-door Golf GTI like our Euro counterparts....


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

all the girls i know dont care for hte jetta and think the gti is where its at. maybe things are just different in the middle of the pacific ocean


----------



## rfjason (Mar 6, 2004)

See, VW is an artistically tasteful car line. Girls who like guys for their personality and charm like VW's. Smart girls put out for guys with VW's.
Now, girls who like Mustangs and Broncos over VW's are girls who want to be thrilled with noisy engines and guys who walk with swagger. These girls enjoy being impregnated, house-bound, and barefoot.
Now ask yourself: if your girl doesn't like your VW, is she REALLY the girl for you?


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (rfjason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rfjason* »_See, VW is an artistically tasteful car line. Girls who like guys for their personality and charm like VW's. Smart girls put out for guys with VW's.
Now, girls who like Mustangs and Broncos over VW's are girls who want to be thrilled with noisy engines and guys who walk with swagger. These girls enjoy being impregnated, house-bound, and barefoot.
Now ask yourself: if your girl doesn't like your VW, is she REALLY the girl for you?

Awesome.


----------



## NYC GTI (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (dermass)*

if you need a car to get some @$$








then i feel for you.








those girls r just that.
girls.
shorties
too young to know
and just right to brainwash lol








the VW is a sweet @$$ ride my man.
And forget what the chicken head think.
Groom yourself use underarm deodorent and keep it real.
if you want a car to get you some puntang go lease an M3


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm married so it doesn't matter*

but my wife liked the GTI then she drove with me on a track day now she LOVES the GTI. Most girls just don't know there is so much to love!


----------



## yherbie (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (rfjason)*

That is soooooo true! Jason, Im laughing so hard... I have to ask the guys I date if they like VW's some yes and some no... So the guys that say no, I have to kick to the curb. They dont understand the whole VW thing... Umm so yeah! I can admit the sound of a cobra mustang, does do something for me... However, the sound of a GTI going 120 does something else for me.... LOL!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There is just something totally awsome when a guy drives a VW and if he has a GTI then that is a plus... Smart girls put out for guys with VW's... Well, guys put out for smart girls who have VW's as well.... ( especially the guys who have Honda's) 
Word Up Gena!!


----------



## dUbCoupe (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (donmoses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donmoses* »_its kinda ugly..stock its hideous!!thats why...modded its nice!! =D

I AGREE!


----------

